# WHY me >=[



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

tonight has by far been the absolut WORST! 
so i let bailey out back b4 getting ready for bed. i was out there w/ her & it was dark. she usually runs from one side of my big back yard to the other a few times bc she's crazy liek that. i cant see her very well but i hear a scuffle & think its a cat........................................ oh no as soon as that peewtrid aroma hit my nose i knew exactly what it was. =(

i ran in the house freakin out wanting to cry lol. i called my husband.. he's no help (is he ever? jk) i get online and google "dog eats skunk" & find a solution to make to get rid of the spray.. then get smart and call the e-vet & they give me the same recipe of hydrogen peroxide, baking soda, & dish soap.

the bad part is bc hubz ran over the water hose in the back yard w/ the mower i have to somehow get bailey to the front of the house. i do that very carefully THRU the house only to find out the hose is missing! WTF? so i pour the solution on her & have my kids bring pitchers full of water from the sink. i notice her whole face is beat red. her eyes are bloodshot, it looks like skin has been burnt away from her nose & she's bleeding a lil bit. not from a bite just from the area.. maybe a nose bleed.

i told the tech she was fully vetted & asked if there anything i shld worry abt & she said no just to soak her in the solution asap.

so does anyone have any experience w/ this? after bathing her she's chillin in her kennel until i can figure out what to do w/ the skunk in the back yard.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Sounds like the skunk might have sprayed her face, I would rinse her eyes out just in case. Sorry I'm not much help but thought I'd offer that. Actually after looking at the pic maybe rinse her face off as well...


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

teasha said:


> Sounds like the skunk might have sprayed her face, I would rinse her eyes out just in case. Sorry I'm not much help but thought I'd offer that. Actually after looking at the pic maybe rinse her face off as well...


oh ive alrady taken care of that over & over. rinsed her many times. thanks


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG i feel for you , they stink sooo bad. id bury the skunk deep , very deep lol. we have skunks around here they used to live under the house { fixed that prob} hope the dogs never catch one or get sprayed


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

The skunk, throw in a bag, double bag it, and toss it into a dumper with a lid away from the house. When trash day comes, place it out of the curb and write a note on the trash can asking them to take the trash can as well. (or in a plastic tote)

Skunk spray has a lot of acid to it, so it burns a lot (Kind of like being maced). Call the vet again to see if you can put anything on the burns, but besides that, if you've done the solution, then that's all you can do. In the morning see if your normal vet has anything, or can take a look at her.


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

i think tomato juice is the best thing to use.....good luck.. thank god there arent too many skunks here in Staten Island


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

ok,the dog owner side of me says this.OMG.
the ******* side says,yehaw,ya'll done had a good time wranglin 'at thar,kunk.LOL,glad everyones ok.
as to the lack of husband concern,knowing he's got a pit in the household,you know,that breed that can change our world in literally seconds,I'll leave it at that,an observation without opinion.
what i will say,being avid dog.WHENEVER I hear any dog,anywhere,turn up the growlin and carryin on,I'm the type that becomes immidiately involved.something bad is about to or will,happen.
animal fight,dog on whatever is in it's sight,or human attack.
I'm not trying to sound like a hero,I'm not alone.take any good handler,put them in A 2000.00 tux or ball gown,and let them hear A wail from A dog.
they are going to that.
"responsibility draws the responsible" momma used to say.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would bury the skunk. I my opinion no life deserves to be thrown out with the trash. 

I have had dogs gets sprayed by skunk and the smell goes away.


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

Theres special shampoo to get the smell off XP
At our grooming center we got a big shepherd that got skunked. Took a total of 3 washings to get the smell out (non diluted shampoo)


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

william williamson said:


> ok,the dog owner side of me says this.OMG.
> the ******* side says,yehaw,ya'll done had a good time wranglin 'at thar,kunk.LOL,glad everyones ok.
> as to the lack of husband concern,knowing he's got a pit in the household,you know,that breed that can change our world in literally seconds,I'll leave it at that,an observation without opinion.
> what i will say,being avid dog.WHENEVER I hear any dog,anywhere,turn up the growlin and carryin on,I'm the type that becomes immidiately involved.something bad is about to or will,happen.
> ...


+1 :goodpost:


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

william williamson said:


> ok,the dog owner side of me says this.OMG.
> the ******* side says,yehaw,ya'll done had a good time wranglin 'at thar,kunk.LOL,glad everyones ok.
> as to the lack of husband concern,knowing he's got a pit in the household,you know,that breed that can change our world in literally seconds,I'll leave it at that,an observation without opinion.
> what i will say,being avid dog.WHENEVER I hear any dog,anywhere,turn up the growlin and carryin on,I'm the type that becomes immidiately involved.something bad is about to or will,happen.
> ...


ha.. i said so many curse words LOUDLY i was so pissed. it wasnt something i thought of dealing with while trying to get 2 kids in bed early. i was so looking forward to sleep.. something i did NOT get. the smell is in my house. the only reason i came to work today is bc of that. now i have to be nice & deal w/ 20 14-17 y/olds & be nice @@ while they make excuses to try & go home lol.

bailey is not a growler. more of a silent type "killer" straight & to the point. ive seen her get ahold of small prey & sometimes i can call her off.. this time she didnt listen. i will say this: knowing how much pain she was in while "cleaning her" she showed no aggressiveness toward me. she tried to get away but i got the job done. 
now im in search of stuff to do to take care of my house. =(

as for the husband comment.. lol he's ignorant whenit come to this sort of thing. he isnt savvy @ all when it comes to apbt or any dog being aa/da whatever. he actually made the comment "im concerned she act like that what if a kid wonders in back yard" ugh just know that she is MY dog & i explaned to him why he shldnt think that. being aa is not ha but forthe record bailey is not out back in fenced yard while im not home.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO! I am surprised she killed it! One of my dogs got a full face of skunk and she was rolling around throwing up and just miserable!!

Skunks spray is full of oil and why it stays so long it gets into every surface and yes it BURNS. Make sure you use the hydrogen peroxide, baking soda, & dish soap several times and soak the area that got sprayed really good and put her in the tub so you can get a good bath in. It will still take a few weeks for the smell to go away but it will not be bad only when she is really close! lol

If the skunk bit her you have to watch for any infection or sickness as they can carry disease and for that reason I would double bag it and throw it away (sorry sharon). I am sure she had her rabies shot but just watch for any signs of illness and if you see it go to the vet right away.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

that sucks it had to be a skunk! lol i had a similar thing happen diesel was in the back yard and i heard him growling went out back and saw him with a squirrel in his mouth.. hah


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> LMAO! I am surprised she killed it! One of my dogs got a full face of skunk and she was rolling around throwing up and *just miserable!!*
> 
> Skunks spray is full of oil and why it stays so long it gets into every surface and yes it BURNS. Make sure you use the hydrogen peroxide, baking soda, & dish soap *several times *and soak the area that got sprayed really good and put her in the tub so you can get a good bath in. It will still take a few weeks for the smell to go away but it will not be bad only when she is really close! lol
> 
> If the *skunk bit her *you have to watch for any infection or sickness as they can carry disease and for that reason I would double bag it and throw it away (sorry sharon). I am sure she had her rabies shot but just watch for any signs of illness and if you see it go to the vet right away.


im pretty miserable from lack of sleep & smelling it all night, but i know she's even more miserable than i am. i could almost see the pain in this poor dog's eyes. i felt so bad for her

i went to DG to get more HP & BS bc i know im gonna have to do it a few time. is this process gonna dry her skin out pretty good? is there anything i should do to counteract it?

i looked her over pretty good & did not see any bite marks. she did have scracthes on her head between her eyes but they werent bleeding. she was bleeding from her nose like a "nose bleed". that skunk got her in the face good!!

i did go out this am & bag the skunk lol (sounds funny- im delirious)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

awww you poor things!! I know what your going threw! yes you need to do it a few times and it will dry out her skin but it will come back in the next few weeks and you can give fish oil to help her coat. Try to only put the dawn on the parts the skunk got no need to get her whole body if you do not need to.

Good luck!


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

I don't mean to laugh but that is funny. My friend had a skunk spray by her central airconditioner unit one day and her house smelled the skunk forever lol


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> awww you poor things!! I know what your going threw! yes you need to do it a few times and it will dry out her skin but it will come back in the next few weeks and you can give fish oil to help her coat. Try to only put the dawn on the parts the skunk got no need to get her whole body if you do not need to.
> 
> Good luck!


do you know what to use on her face. i think the majority got her whole face. i dont smell skunk on any other part of her body anymore, just her whole face/ head/ muzzle & swollen around eyes.



aprilortego said:


> I don't mean to laugh but that is funny. My friend had a skunk spray by her central airconditioner unit one day and her house smelled the skunk forever lol


now THAT SUCKS. idk what i'd do.. omg


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ugh Skunks LOVE cities cause of all the trash, not sure if you live in a city or not. They are terrible there cause they have no shame and don't frighten easily! lol I live in a small city south of Boston, MA called Quincy. I swear we have more skunks than birds, lol. Gargamel is on alert due to the squirrel population, so when he hears things by our shed, off he goes on patrol. Well he heads in the back just as I yell at him to come and the poor things exits behind first and uses paw to run his eyes and switches to the other one. UGH it was horrible the smell, so I feel you. BUT the bath of hydrogen peroxide and soap and baking soda worked best. he only needed one long bath, but since you cant put that on his face, his poor nose stunk so bad when giving kisses he was banned for like a week. Poor guy didn't know what he did wrong, lol. He has gone after 2 more skunks, my issue is how to get his big head not to go after them anymore. Its like a mission for him, more than squirrels now. Always on the lookout for them. He doesn't run or chase, just gets his anxiety level up and is a whiner. Has your pup learned his lesson? I mean jeesh you would think he would never forget the 1am bath, but nooo he still tried to get them!


----------

